# lexus chop



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

done this a while ago,came across it and thought i'd post it up c+c most welcomed

orig..









chop..


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL Wicked :thumb:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

looks much better


----------

